
Going Anti-Postal (2012) - Tomte
http://thehumanist.com/magazine/march-april-2012/up-front/going-anti-postal
======
brudgers
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781269)

